

Infamous Chinese pirates launch Ubuntu that looks just like Windows XP - mlLK
http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:KhgOKKuUs30J:www.downloadsquad.com/2009/12/26/chinese-copy-cat-pirates-launch-ubuntu-that-looks-just-like-windows-xp/+chinese+copy+cat+pirates&cd=5&hl=en

======
motters
Microsoft could use this in their next FUD campaign - "Linux is a cheap/pirate
knock-off of our product".

There have been repeated attempts to make Linux look like Windows over the
last few years, and usually it's done in the name of helping Windows users
transition to a new OS, but actually I'm not sure that's what it really
achieves. Instead it further entrenches Microsoft's brand and UI into the
minds of users, such that to the naive person "Windows" and "a computer" are
the same entity.

------
mlLK
As terse as downloadsquad.com articles are, it seemed unfair to include this
domain in your submission filter
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=499044>). Unless of course they were
doing the spamming, which it appears they were not, but given how interesting
the article's outbound links are and the fact that this article could server
as an interesting entry-point for discussion, I submitted a cached copy.

------
loupgarou21
The picture that says "that's actually ubuntu" doesn't look anything like the
screenshots from the actual distro's website.

------
rms
And 2010 will be the year of Linux on the desktop! Thank you, infamous Chinese
pirates. The official, government sponsored Linux distribution already copies
the Windows XP interface. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Flag_Linux>

~~~
mlLK
I don't know how many signs Microsoft needs in order to understand that the
success of their operating-system is not correlated to how many features it
has or secure it is; in fact, it is almost the opposite. . .if Microsoft spent
less time building Cathedrals and more time sharing their source code (a
portion at a time given the problem and the community) then maybe they could
finally start iterating in the right direction, rather than attempting to
integrate their next-gen 'space station' of an OS on planet made up of
pueblos.

